# wireless credit card processing



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone use aircharge cellphone credit card processing? I need a new wireless processor and this one looks interesting -


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't know anything about them... I'm using a Palm Treo with software from merchantanywhere.com - prices seem comparable to what Aircharge lists other than the minimum monthly is higher.

Be advised that you need to have a data plan to use either setup. Verizon's data plan is not cheap but it works everywhere I've needed it so far. If all you are going to do is process credit cards, check some of the info on the site I posted above, they tell you about some plans that the carriers might not tell you about otherwise.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Ted - I am on Verizon now and really don't want to leave it.- Never failed me. Don't have a data plan though. My old machine has all but died so I need to make a change. I do have merchant anywhere book marked


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

tfalk said:


> Don't know anything about them... I'm using a Palm Treo with software from merchantanywhere.com - prices seem comparable to what Aircharge lists other than the minimum monthly is higher.
> 
> Be advised that you need to have a data plan to use either setup. Verizon's data plan is not cheap but it works everywhere I've needed it so far. If all you are going to do is process credit cards, check some of the info on the site I posted above, they tell you about some plans that the carriers might not tell you about otherwise.


Same here TFalk...although I just upgraded to a Palm Pre. We lost a business partner and I'm thinking of switching that phone to the Treo so I can still use it to process cards. 

I also have an "air card" from my wireless account that I can use my laptop anywhere I get a signal.

What I love about merchant anywhere is that if you only do seasonal work, you can call them up, put your account on hold and when you're ready to get back at it, give them a 3 day notice and they'll restore the service. No new charges. Just the monthly fee.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me know if you do that Jacquie, I'd be interested to know if the software works on a Pre. I'm considering getting one if/when Verizon finally offers them. If not, I may switch to a crackberry... as much as I like the Treo, I have a hard time seeing the screen...


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Not sure why you need any special software?...When I first started my company I was performing service & repair fro equipment and I billed my customer upon completion. My merchant bank process (Paymentech) set me up with a toll free number to process credit cards over my normal cell phone. You simply dial the number and follow the prompts, if the card processes you get a authorization ID umber that I would write on the invoice and when I got home I simply typed it into QuickBooks.

Also virtually every merchant bank has a web based entry system that you can access over the internet with a laptop or smart phone...I can use my Blackberry without any special software. I would suggest that you look at some other merchant banks to get a better system that can address your needs.


----------



## CGS (Oct 4, 2007)

Lance nailed it right on the head. There are many companies to choose from, and be sure to rate shop for clearing fees.


----------



## zo76 (Nov 13, 2007)

I use the Credit Card Terminal (CC Terminal) for the iphone. I use it for my other business and I love it! The only thing bad about it is that you can't print receipts but you can e-mail them. It's a great app.


----------

